# [TV] No sé encontrar mi Tarjeta de TV (abierto)

## FuckingFreaky

El caso es que una de las cosillas que me quedaban por hacer era ver la tele en Linux.

Tras unas breves búsquedas, acabé siguiendo esta guía. Por lo que veo tengo que ver en /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST la información sobre mi tarjeta (Genius Video Wonder II). Pues para empezar no tengo ese famoso fichero llamado CARDLIST. Los únicos ficheros que pueden asemejarse son uno llamado "Cards" y otros "Tuners". Pero con ninguno de los dos me aclaro. En "Cards" pone:

Genius

Video Wonder Pro II (848 or 878) = LR26

pero la verdad... no sé qué hacer con eso. Por lo que parece tengo que crearme un fichero /etc/modules.d/bttv con algo tal que así:

options bttv tuner=2 card=34 radio=1 automute=0"

Pero yo no sé ni mi tuner ni mi card... cómo puedo mirarlo?

He sacado de http://enpc3240.eas.asu.edu/lxr/linux/http/source/Documentation/video4linux/bttv/CARDLIST el famoso ficherito CARDLIST, pero mi tarjeta tampoco aparece ahí... puedo hacer algo? Por recordarlo, es una Genius Video Wonder Pro II y la salida de lspci es ésta:

0000:02:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

0000:02:0d.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

No me enrollo más. Gracias!Last edited by FuckingFreaky on Sat May 28, 2005 11:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esculapio

Podes postear el comando dmesg? Ahí te sale como ve el SO la placa de tv (con el modulo cargado en el booteo)

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Aquí dejo el dmesg:

```
0000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffc0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65472

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61376 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000ff980

ACPI: RSDT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0fff1000

ACPI: MADT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x20011114 MSFT 0x00001011) @ 0x0ffe36ef

ACPI: DSDT (v001 D850MV MV85010A 0x00000004 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:1 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0  init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1496.055 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 252828k/261888k available (2841k kernel code, 8368k reserved, 1022k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2949.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=1474560)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.50GHz stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e20)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1609k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfda95, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node cffbeee0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC0._S3D] (Node cfe103c0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC0._S3D] (Node cfe103c0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node cffbeee0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC1._S3D] (Node cfe103a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC1._S3D] (Node cfe103a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node cffbeee0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC2._S3D] (Node cfe10f20), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1.NEC2._S3D] (Node cfe10f20), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node cffbeee0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.USB_._S3D] (Node cfe10160), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.USB_._S3D] (Node cfe10160), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH] (Node cffbeee0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.USB2._S3D] (Node cfe10180), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

    ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.USB2._S3D] (Node cfe10180), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1n , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:dcd0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cdd06, set palette = c00cdd70

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 120 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 4

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST340810A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DV-5800A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 > p3

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PBTN PCI1 NEC0 NEC1 NEC2 UAR1 UAR2  USB USB2  AC9  SMB 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 5, io base 0xef40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.4[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 10, io base 0xef80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

hub 2-2:1.0: USB hub found

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

hub 2-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

libata version 1.10 loaded.

sata_sil version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0c.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD0878C80 ctl 0xD0878C8A bmdma 0xD0878C00 irq 9

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xD0878CC0 ctl 0xD0878CCA bmdma 0xD0878C08 irq 9

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 234441648 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : sata_sil

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_sil

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3120827AS       Rev: 3.42

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 234441648 512-byte hdwr sectors (120034 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 < p5 p6 p7 p8 > p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.04 

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 256968k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06:44:39 PST 2005

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

agpgart: Detected an Intel i850 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xfeafe000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:03:47:DB:18:14

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a8

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a9

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

No consigo ver nada relacionado con mi tarjeta de TV, ni nada...

Gracias por la ayuda.

Un saludo!

----------

## lestat289

¿Tienes cargado en el kernel el modulo de btt878 y lo de video4linux? Yo tengo una tarjeta Avermedia en el de sobremesa y no tengo ningun problema con ella, de hecho ni sabia que existia el fichero ese del que hablas. De hecho la ultima vez que lo instale fue con la gentoo 2005 y con KDE y usando un programita de KDE para ver la tele no tuve que decirle nada de nada.

Total asegurate de tener eso cargado en el kernel, yo siempre lo cargo como parte del mismo, no como modulo.

Un saludo.

----------

## perimori

Mira a ver si te vale esta guia que hice algún tiempo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2123732-highlight-.html#2123732

Saludos

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Me váis a matar... y con razón. El caso es que no tenía puestos los módulos en el kernel. Como lo hice con genkernel supuse que metería todo lo necesario para ver la tele puesto que reconocería que tengo una tarjeta de TV.

He configurado el kernel con las opciones que aparecían en la guía de perimori y ahora está compilando así que luego contaré.

Gracias y lo siento. Un saludo!

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Ya he metido el kernel con esas opciones, ahora ¿qué debo hacer?

He intentado hacer un:

# modprobe bt878

# modprobe v4l

pero en ambos casos me dice que: FATAL: Module not found.

Alguien sabe de alguna guía paso a paso? :S.

Gracias.

----------

## esculapio

modprobe bttv.

----------

## FuckingFreaky

No lo entiendo... he revisado que tengo en el kernel el video4linux y el bt, aunque pone bt848 en el menú...

El caso es que al hacer el modprobe bttv pasa lo mismo:

FATAL: Module bttv not found.

¿Qué puede ser? Si no tendré que probar metiéndolo como parte del kernel, pero sería mi última prioridad. No hay alguna forma de hacer que genkernel configure lo necesario para la tele?jeje, por probar...

Gracias.

Un saludo.

----------

## lestat289

Yo siempre compilo los modulos como parte del kernel, asina me funciona todo todito  :Razz:  el caso es que tampoco he comprendido nunca demasiado bien por que es mejor tenerlo como modulos, al fin y al cabo son cosas que nunca vas a dejar de cargar y yo creo que la diferencia de velocidad no debe ser muy grande ¿no?

----------

## VeritisQuo

FuckingFreaky:

      Hola. Yo tb me he vuelto tonto para hacer funcionar la Avermedia q tengo, pero siguiendo los consejos del foro, leyendo el manual de este link: http://www.frikis.org/staticpages/index.php/tv-linux e instalando el coldplug, problema resuelto  :Wink: 

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Gracias por la dirección  :Wink: .

Está hecho para kernels 2.4 por lo que algunas cosas no están en el mismo sitio, pero maś o menos he puesto todo. Digo más o menos porque hay dos cosas que no he encontrado y que no sé si están en los 2.6:

- I2C /proc interface (required for hardware sensors)

- TV card (bt848) mixer support

Pero bueno, aún así seguí adelante... y ya vino el mayor problema. A la hora de elegir mi tarjeta (Genius TV Wonder Pro II V2) no aparece en la lista que cita la página, el famoso CARDLIST:

http://www.frikis.org/documentos/cardlist.html

¿No puedo hacer nada entonces?

Muchas gracias por todo.

----------

## VeritisQuo

Hola FuckingFreaky:

       Yo también tuve el mismo problema que tu, el número de mi targeta no aparecía en la lista; por lo que opté por el método "guarrillo"  :Laughing:  Me bajé la última iso de Knoppix, arranqué y miré los parámetros que detectó con el dmesg. Otro método es instalar Suse o Mandracke en una partición o disco duro q tengas por ahí sin usar.

       Una vez tuve los parámetros, hice el script que hay en freakys.org y ya tuve targeta y señal8) . Pero aun hubo un último problema. Todo y tener señal y la targeta reconocida, no recibía bien las emisoras. Un amigo me aconsejó instalar el "coldplug" y zas! problema solucionado  :Smile: . 

        Espero que tengas suerte y te sirva lo que hice.

PD: Si quieres probar con Suse, han sacado un disc-alive de la última distro. Así te ahorras instalarlo.

----------

